
Belgian Physicists Calculate that Everyone Is Lying About the Downed Russian Jet - skywritergr
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/belgian-physicists-calculate-that-everyone-is-lying-about-the-downed-russian-jet
======
rgbrenner
Alternative title: physicists assume the moment plane is hit by missile, all
inputs are instantly frozen and all control completely lost.

------
tajen
This is not physics, it's basic fact checking. The land is 2km wide, of course
the Turkish fighter didn't have time to notice the intrusion, establish radio
contact, perform a sideway warning show then down the plane.

However, they may have warned 10 different Russian planes in5 minutes. The
intrusion may have been a repeated act. The Russian may have been provoking
the reaction. It seems like we won't know. Would the solution be to change the
border to a straight line and connex area, instead of a Turkish valley inside
a Syrian mountain?

I liked Obama's reaction when he said Russia was too busy killing the rebels
instead of Daesh.

~~~
jack9
> The land is 2km wide, of course the Turkish fighter didn't have time to
> notice the intrusion,

They can see the planes on radar and warn them to stay away from Turkish
airspace at any time. Even if they haven't crossed into "Turkish airspace"
which is another truth which is far from simple. There's no "lying" going on.
Countries can claim whatever territory they like as their own and tend to
defend it as such (like the US does for US water vs international waters). The
UN doesn't make the maps, they just have their own (country borders are
constantly shifting), just as Belgium does, just as Israel does, etc. 17
seconds or 7 seconds, this article demonstrates the jets were violating
Turkish airspace (not that I care about Turkey and Russia, it could be
anywhere) according to a number of widely accepted maps. So what?

